# Mexican driving license



## tmcgoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Got a little problem here.

I got a Mexican driving license in Acapulco when I lived there this year. Very easy to get, walk in and out, it was nice.

Anyway, I will be needing the license to get a canadian license for when i live there for work.

But... after a big night out, my wallet had done a runner. Lost the license...

The question is, do you think there is anyway of getting a new license made out of country? Do they keep records of these licenses? Besides the huge mission of getting past the incompetence of the government employees there, would it actually be possible? Maybe a letter saying that I am licensed? Or a new physical license. I just need to show to the Canadian government that I am licensed in Mexico.

Thank thoughts would be really helpful. I cant work in canada without a full license.


----------



## tmcgoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Just to make it clear, I am not longer in Mexico. But I may be able to get a friend to visit the government office.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Everything in Mexico is done face to face .... well not everything but the local transito office certainly is. Your record may be recorded in some state office in Guerrero .... but you really think you'll get a response?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I don´t know about Guerrero but having had my license stolen in Chiapas, I do know about Jalisco. I neded a copy of the front and back of my Jalisco license which I had to take to Guadalajara in person - no chance of sending an acquaintance to do it for me. They certified the copy as correct and I had to have photos taken on the spot after which they issued me a replacement license upon their review of my current utility bill to assure my current residency. Each state is different so maybe Guerrero is easier. The Guadalajara office is corruption free but perhaps some grease under the table will work in Guerrero if you send a friend in your stead and he knows your driver´s license number and address Let this be a lesson to the rest of you. Always make a copy of the driver´s license immediately upon issue and, at least in Jalisco, replacement for a lost or stolen license is a piece of cake at minimal cost.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> I don´t know about Guerrero but having had my license stolen in Chiapas, I do know about Jalisco. I neded a copy of the front and back of my Jalisco license which I had to take to Guadalajara in person - no chance of sending an acquaintance to do it for me. They certified the copy as correct and I had to have photos taken on the spot after which they issued me a replacement license upon their review of my current utility bill to assure my current residency. Each state is different so maybe Guerrero is easier. The Guadalajara office is corruption free but perhaps some grease under the table will work in Guerrero if you send a friend in your stead and he knows your driver´s license number and address Let this be a lesson to the rest of you. Always make a copy of the driver´s license immediately upon issue and, at least in Jalisco, replacement for a lost or stolen license is a piece of cake at minimal cost.


Good advice. I am going to scan my INAPAM, Drivers license, IMSS and Visa cards right away.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

tmcgoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a little problem here.
> 
> ...


To my experience, there is no way to do it from abroad, since they will have to take a picture for the new licence


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It will be much easier for you to apply for a new license in Canada, even if you must do it as though you were a first time driver and jump through all the hoops and testing.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> It will be much easier for you to apply for a new license in Canada, even if you must do it as though you were a first time driver and jump through all the hoops and testing.


I don't know about Canada, but last month I got a California Drivers License after an 11 year absence from the state. I was still in their computer system and they treated it as a renewal. I used a friend's address. I now have a Jalisco license, a California license and an expired and stolen Colorado license.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I, like TG, have more than one driver´s license, one issued by Jalisco and one issued by Chiapas. I am fortunate to reside in both places and learned the value of having more than one driver´s license after my Jalisco license was stolen a few years ago near Tapachula and the only way I could drive back to Lake Chapala from Chiapas was to get a license locally because with all the retenes manned by the state and federal police, immigration and the army down in Chiapas and Oaxaca , all of whom may want to review your papers, one does not even want to contemplate the notion of driving down there (or anywhere else in Mexico) without a license.

Had I not had proof of residency in Chiapas, I don´t know what I would have done as the only way I could replace my stolen Jaliisco drivers license was to get to the transito headquarters in Guadalajara and I was 1,500 kilometers away in Chiapas. Since a photocopy of one´s driver´s license is not a valid license even temporarily in Mexico, I woukl have been up the creek without a paddle had I had to drive back to Guadalajara with only copy of my license abd rub into any situation whre my license was a necessity. I can see me now in some local pokey in the middle of nowhere in some Veracruz State outback swamp a guest of the state indefinitely subsisting on tortillas and beans witth the occasional pulverized cockroach for protein.

Interestingly, while to have multiple state driver´s licenses in the U.S. is (or used to be) illegal, here in Mexico, this is not an issue so I make sure I have both licenses on all long road trips.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

tmcgoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a little problem here.
> 
> ...


Why mentioning the incompetence of Mexican government employees? They were not the ones to lost the licence were they?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> I, like TG, have more than one driver´s license, one issued by Jalisco and one issued by Chiapas. I am fortunate to reside in both places and learned the value of having more than one driver´s license after my Jalisco license was stolen a few years ago near Tapachula and the only way I could drive back to Lake Chapala from Chiapas was to ge a license locally because with all the retenes manned by the state and federal police, immigration and the army down in Chiapas and Oaxaca , all of whom may want to review your papers, one does not even want to contemplate the notion of driving down there (or anywhere else in Mexico) without a license.
> 
> Interestingly, while have multiple state driver´s licenses in the U.S. is (or used to be) illegal, here in Mexico, this is not an issue.


I do as you do; infact I have 3 licences!
One for Queretaro
One for Mexico City and I got a replacement for that one, because when I got it they were issuing permanent ones, and as long as you got it, they are that, permanent, so, in case it wears out, I got the 3 rd one

And it does make a difference in Mexico, for intense, if I am to get a ticket in Mexico City, if I show them my DF license, they give me the ticket and that´s all, if I show the one from Queretaro, they may keep it or even the TARJETA DE CIRCULACION, to make sure I pay for the ticket

Same thing happens in provincia with DF licences


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I scan all of my id's and Social Security Card, email to myself, then save them in a folder marked "ID Information." This way, I can access them from any computer if necessary. It came in really handy about 10 years ago when I had my wallet stolen. I was able to make copies use until I got a replacement license.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

tijuanahopeful said:


> I scan all of my id's and Social Security Card, email to myself, then save them in a folder marked "ID Information." This way, I can access them from any computer if necessary. It came in really handy about 10 years ago when I had my wallet stolen. I was able to make copies use until I got a replacement license.


That works to get a replacement; you take your copy or scan to the Licence office and you get your new one, but it won´t work if you get pulled over 

And once again, as far as I know, you have to personally be at the office to get your reposition licence because of the picture


----------

